# Is Lexie in heat?



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Lexie, the dog we're "dogsitting" for a couple of months, isn't spayed. She's around 4 or 5 months old... the prime time to go into heat, right?

How would I know when she actually goes into heat though? I have NO experience with this whatsoever. 

How long does a heat cycle last? Is there a lot of blood loss? Should she eat more or less during this time? Is it painful for her? 

I noticed her girly bits were a bit puffy today, and she's been licking down there a LOT. 

Also. 

Mojo's neutered... but will Lexie's heat affect him? What about Maxie? She's spayed.

I seriously apologize for the stupid questions. I wouldn't normally ask but I'm completely clueless.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

That's pretty young for a large breed puppy to come in heat, but it's not impossible. You don't have to do anything special except keep her away from ANY strange dogs! Your two probably won't care at all as young as they are, and being altered.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Liberty's first cycle was at 6 months old.
There was no way to miss it....she left drops of blood on the floor...even though she tried to keep herself clean. I did end up getting panties for her.

He first cycle lasted just shy of 3 weeks.

She was no more hungry then any other time. 

It had no effect on my spayed female although she was sniffing her quite a bit.

Liberty was quite clingy...wanted to be close to me during her cycle. I can assume that is is somewhat uncomfortable...but no so much that she wouldn't play ...and certainly not so much that she required pain relief.

We only had one strange male beagle that would show up and pine for her...he was quite persistent and broke through our fence. Lib was escorted on leash every where she went even into our own yard.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

What breed is she?

My understanding is that the first heat can be silent (meaning you won't notice any blood). Licking could be an indication, but it could indicate other things as well. I thought mine was going into heat because her vulva turned dark red and she was licking herself a lot. On closer inspection it was just the fur stained from her saliva (which happens if you have a lighter color dog). I took her to the vet and she had puppy vaginitis.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Sasha went into heat at 7 mo old. If Lexie truly is in heat then Mojo may find her "very" attractive :smooch: even though he is neutered. Both Jack and Nash are neutered but they are both quite attracted to Sasha whenever she is in heat. Biscuit doesn't even seem to notice


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks for your answers everyone. 

Lexie's mom was half Whippet, half Husky and her daddy was half Lab and half GSD.

So... she's pretty much a combo of everything. LOL. 





















gold'nchocolate said:


> Sasha went into heat at 7 mo old. If Lexie truly is in heat then Mojo may find her "very" attractive :smooch: even though he is neutered. Both Jack and Nash are neutered but they are both quite attracted to Sasha whenever she is in heat. Biscuit doesn't even seem to notice


LMAO, that post seriously cracked me up...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Whippets often don't go into heat until 18 months, or even older. Not sure about Huskies. I know GSDs and Labs often come in early- six months or so.


----------

